# Forum About Russia Society  "Pussy Riot......"

## Hanna

Don't know if you Russians are aware of what types of news stories from Russia get reported in other countries, in mainstream media? Perhaps you'd be surprised, or perhaps not.  
After a couple of months of endless stories about supposed discrimination of gay people in St Petersburg (sigh - boring!) and the rest of Russia, the latest story that actually gets a lot of space in the papers is "Pussy Riot": 
(Quicky summary: The Russian girl punk band "Pussy Riot" broke into a major cathedral in central Moscow and started singing a rather blasphemous song about killing Putin..... The big outrage - I think - is that the girls are risking up to 7 years of prison for this. ) 
I have a view on this actually, but instead of boring everyone with my opinion (after all, I am not Russian..) - let's hear what people who are Russian think! And anyone else who wants to comment.    Do you have sympathy for the girls' anti-Putin protest in general?    Was it ok to break into this cathedral and stake a protest there?    Should the band members get punished by the law and if so, what type of punishment would you support?  Or if they should not be punished, why not?    What would have happened if somebody tried something equivalent in Brezhnev's time? Was this good or bad?    What would happen if somebody did this in London, Washington, Paris...?  (I think they'd try to find a terrorist angle on them and do some serious poking around in their life and they'd find themselves in all sorts of registers shortly. The punishment, at least in the UK - would be a very hefty fine and suspended prison.)

----------


## Hanna

A news report about this in English.     
Just surprised that the offense "hooliganism" can have a such a lengthy  prison term associated with it! I would have guessed a couple of years, at most, for a such an offense.

----------


## Doomer

This story is known but I believe it happened in March, a little bit old for news  ::

----------


## xdns

This story is actively covered by Russian media too, because court hearings are happening these days.
I personally disapprove of Pussy Riot "performance".
I think that they should get something like a month or two of community service.
But they are charged with hooliganism motivated by religious hatred or hostility, and thus could end up in prison for up to 7 years!
I think it's ridiculous. And the court is clearly biased against them.
Personnel of the church is regarded as a victim of this crime. They testify that they were insulted and demand satisfaction.
Russian Orthodox Church officials also publicly demand strict punishment for the girls. Christians and non-Christians debate heatedly about trademark Christian forgiveness and its extent. 
Russian writer Leonid Kaganov wrote satirical essay about the court hearings: Леонид Каганов: 2012/08/04 Стенограмма заседания Хамовнического суда.
BTW, someone has translated it to Swedish: http://www.kniivila.net/2012/jesus-i...skvadomstolen/.

----------


## BappaBa

*Толоконникова на 9-том месяце беременности, за три дня до родов, участвует в публичном групповом сексе anarchia_ru: Интервью с одним из лидеров арт-группы "Война"*   *Куриный перформанс* 
(Удалены грязные фотки. Л.)     *Акция "Х*й в плену у ФСБ"*   *Акция "Лобзай мусора"*

----------


## Hanna

> This story is known but I believe it happened in March, a little bit old for news

 I only heard about it now, because of the court hearings. In fact, it was on the front page of the main evening paper where I live, a week or so ago (not much happens here....)    

> *Толоконникова на 9-том месяце беременности, за три дня до родов, участвует в публичном групповом сексе*

 Not sure how much of that is illegal (probably most isn't, apart from a lesbian assault on the metro!). But she seems a bit nutty and obviously her morals are far from mainstream... If she really hates the government/system so much, then getting involved in political opposition, organising demos etc seems more effective! Maybe she/they are exhibitionists more than anything else, just liking the attention. Has there been any interviews with her asking what on earth her agenda is? At the moment I think she simply seems like a lunatic, a bit like the FEMEN group.  
7 years in prison is probably great if you want to scare everyone else off messing about in the church in the future... But for the actual crime, it seems disproportionate in the extreme, rather un-Christian. "Judge not lest ye yourselves be judged..."  

> Personnel of the church is regarded as a victim of this crime. They testify that they were insulted and demand satisfaction.

 Hmmm..... They can make their point without ruining the lives of these girls with a 7 year prison term!   

> BTW, someone has translated it to Swedish: http://www.kniivila.net/2012/jesus-i...skvadomstolen/.

  Thanks! Gosh, that DOES read like a comedy. It's hard to believe that this is what the judge really said.   _I know of this man and his blog, he covers Russia in one of the bigger Swedish mainstream papers, and this is his private in-depth blog on Russia. But I stopped reading his blog because he seems to absolutely hate Russia (covers only negative stuff) and I think he is a bit two faced in his views in general. Plus, one of his big themes which is Russia being a military threat to Sweden is not only ridiculous but totally unconstructive. I am really fed up with Sweden's official take on Russia and Belarus at the moment._

----------


## Marcus

> They can make their point without ruining the lives of these girls with a 7 year prison term!

 The Church did not require any punishment for them.

----------


## xdns

> Thanks! Gosh, that DOES read like a comedy. It's hard to believe that this is what the judge really said.

 It's a parody, of course.   

> Plus, one of his big themes which is Russia being a military threat to Sweden is not only ridiculous but totally unconstructive.

 Comrades, our plans to invade Sweden are no longer secret!  ::    

> The Church did not require any punishment for them.

 The Church has recently softened its position.

----------


## Hanna

> It's a parody, of course.

 Are you kidding - that was not clear from the translation I read!!
Some trials in the UK are not far from that - the judges amuse themselves by making ironic comments or applying very dry humour to some cases. 
I'll check it out again.    

> Comrades, our plans to invade Sweden are no longer secret!

 Yeah right, because you REALLY need more taiga and iron mines..... (that's all we have here, really...)
Well  - I am really not worried about this LOL, because last time there was a conflict between Russia and Sweden was in the 17th century and as far as I am aware it was WE who attacked, and (sadly  ::  ) lost.... our entire little "Baltic Empire".  ::  
Nevertheless there are a few "Russia" blogs in Sweden that are "watching" the Russian military and coming up with various ridiculous conspiracy theories. Particularly, they tout the idea that the more the our defense is dismantled, the more tempting the idea will be for Russia. What tosh!   

> The Church did not require any punishment for them.

 Good!  It would have been totally unchristian of them to insist that Pussy Riot was locked up for 7 years.  I assume they did not hurt anyone physically, or damage property in the church? 
Perhaps they can just up the security a tiny bit in this particular cathedral so that people can't walk in and set up concert equipment without anyone taking notice until they start singing.  
I DO object to people taking the p-ss with other people's faith though.

----------


## Valda

I originally thought this thread was about overpopulation of cats in Russian streets.

----------


## Hanna

> I originally thought this thread was about overpopulation of cats in Russian streets.

 LOL!!!  Yeah the name is terrible. This group does everything it can to provoke... But if you did not recognise the name, then you haven't been following news out of Russia at all latetely.

----------


## Marcus

> because last time there was a conflict between Russia and Sweden was in the 17th century and as far as I am aware it was WE who attacked, and (sadly  ) lost.... our entire little "Baltic Empire".

 Последняя война между Россией и Швецией произошла в 1809 г., когда Россия завоевала Финляндию. Finska kriget - Wikipedia
Северную войну начал против Швеции Северный альянс. Первой в войну вступила Дания.

----------


## Hanna

ok, ok, I meant to say the 18th century and I sometimes mix up the way of saying centuries in English since you have to remember to go one up on the century you actually mean. I guess I was off by a few years because I thought this war was in the late 17 hundreds, not 1809. War history is not my forte, so perhaps I should not have bothered with that comment.  
But again, that was an observation in response to someones elses comment, and it is not the topic of this discussion!

----------


## Marcus

> But again, that was an observation in response to someones elses comment, and it is not the topic of this discussion!

 Мы же просто общаемся и не обязаны строго придерживаться заданной темы. Потом, я написал это не для того чтобы обвинить вас в незнании истории, а просто для точности.

----------


## Hanna

Allright then, so what is your view on Pussy Riot and the trial?

----------


## Marcus

The state is requiring 3 years of колонии общего режима for them, actually. Probably they would get less. 
Medvedev said exactly: "they got what they wanted - известность".
I think they are given too much attention. What would be if they had done the same in a mosque?

----------


## maxmixiv

I don't understand, why does the process last for so long.  *"Ведь всё ясно, как божий день!"*, как сказала бы фрекен Бок!
1 year in prison is the maximum they will receive, I think. Probably, less.
Personally I  condemn the girls, of course, but adequate penalty would be about 1 year of garbage collection for each.

----------


## Basil77

Жаль, что телесные наказания отменили. Я бы выдрал, как следует, розгами по голому заду прилюдно. А то, что их в СИЗО держат, так это власть только из себя посмешище делает имхо.

----------


## dennis_ru

> Do you have sympathy for the girls' anti-Putin protest in general?

 I don't. Their "protest" was stupid.
I am globally not in sympathy with "all that avant-garde", although I visit contemporary exhibitions, concerts etc.
Last time I visited "King Crimson" concert - that was really unbelievable piece of art.
But pussies are kind of piece of crap.   

> Was it ok to break into this cathedral and stake a protest there?

 I am not a believer, but it was absolutely abnormal.   

> Should the band members get punished by the law and if so, what type of punishment would you support? Or if they should not be punished, why not?

 They should be arrested for 15 days. It is a kind of standard punishment for easy law-brakes in Russia.   

> What would have happened if somebody tried something equivalent in Brezhnev's time? Was this good or bad?

 I am not sure, I was born in 1977, but most likely that person would be housed in a mental clinic for indefinite period of time.

----------


## Hanna

> Жаль, что телесные наказания отменили. Я бы выдрал, как следует, розгами по голому заду прилюдно. А то, что их в СИЗО держат, так это власть только из себя посмешище делает имхо.

 Oh dear - I think you are joking. Either way I'd be more on Denis' line - anyone who behaves like a hooligan in a church, whether they are in Russia or anywhere else, deserves a bit of punishment -  a month or two. But it would be unchristian to punish them in such a way that they could not recover their lives afterswards.  
Although a month or two of therapy probably would do Ms Tolokonnikova a lot of good, judging from the videos of her masturbating with a dead chicken and having group sex while 8 months pregnant... 
 Something must have gone wrong in her childhood. I think she needs help more than anything else. And she certainly was not considering her child when she knowingly got herself arrested and thrown in prison.  
I think this has very little to do with a genuine and serious wish to change the political situation. 
 Medvedev was right in that what they wanted most of all, is attention.  
Did she say she was a Canadian citizen or something? If so, why not just send her back there?

----------


## mishau_

It's Putin's revenge for the "Rid us of Putin" text and nothing more. There's no other "crimes" the girls commited that day, that's why the court appeals to church canon laws from the XVI century.

----------


## diogen_

Take  authority “dirty paws” off “pussies”! They do make a real job to prevent the nation from dying out.* Licentious behavior, lascivious thoughts, and prurient mindset taken together are a must to prompt lazy Russians to lead more sex conducive and propagation oriented way of life. They must immediately be set free!  ::   dempolitic_05.gif

----------


## xdns

Jon Gnarr, mayor of Reykjavik, during gay parade in the city:    
(facepalm)

----------


## mishau_

How it happened in Moscow - a nice article about hooligans in moscow. 
Ранее судимый гражданин Ведмедев подошел к неизвестному и с расстояния  вытянутой руки выстрелил в него четыре раза из травматического  пистолета. Затем дважды "ударил ногой в область лица". Два года условно за хулиганство. 
Некто Севостьянов, крепко отметивший день рождения друга, попытался в  метро повалить на пол, а затем и пырнуть ножом незнакомого ему человека.  Два года условно 
Не судимый ранее гражданин Борисоглебский напился и выстрелил из  пневматического пистолета в проезжающую мимо "Субару Легаси". За рулем  была женщина. Осколки от разбитого стекла посыпались на ее малолетнюю  дочь, сидящую в детском кресле. Хулиганство. Полтора года условно. 
Некто, Лазарев раскладным ножом нанес гражданину удар в область левого  бедра, а также "совершил иные насильственные действия, причинившие  физическую боль". Два года условно. 
Гражданин А. В. Платонов взял пистолет, сделал несколько прицельных выстрелов по  другому человеку. Попал в левое бедро, левое плечо (повредил сухожилие) и  правую поясничную область. Предварительно излупил потерпевшего, причем,  по данным экспертизы, возможно, не голыми руками. Четыре года условно. 
Вот политическая статья замаскированная под хулиганство - реальный срок. Гражданин Воробьевский, "действуя из хулиганских побуждений, выражая  явное неуважение к обществу, испытывая ненависть к политической партии  "Единая Россия", *попытался* кинуть два "коктейля Молотова" в окно  московского городского регионального отделения всероссийской партии  "Единая Россия". Cемь месяцев колонии.

----------


## Anixx

Ну так это еще странно, что он не был привлечен за терроризм. На мой взгляд, чистой воды терроризм.

----------


## Eric C.

> Ну так это еще странно, что он не был привлечен за терроризм. На мой взгляд, чистой воды терроризм.

 If he had thrown it at just a man passing by, it wouldn't have been an act of terrorism, right?

----------


## Eric C.

> How it happened in Moscow - a nice article about hooligans in moscow. 
> Ранее судимый гражданин Ведмедев подошел к неизвестному и с расстояния  вытянутой руки выстрелил в него четыре раза из травматического  пистолета. Затем дважды "ударил ногой в область лица". Два года условно за хулиганство. 
> Некто Севостьянов, крепко отметивший день рождения друга, попытался в  метро повалить на пол, а затем и пырнуть ножом незнакомого ему человека.  Два года условно 
> Некто, Лазарев раскладным ножом нанес гражданину удар в область левого  бедра, а также "совершил иные насильственные действия, причинившие  физическую боль". Два года условно. 
> Гражданин А. В. Платонов взял пистолет, сделал несколько прицельных выстрелов по  другому человеку. Попал в левое бедро, левое плечо (повредил сухожилие) и  правую поясничную область. Предварительно излупил потерпевшего, причем,  по данным экспертизы, возможно, не голыми руками. Четыре года условно.

 These ones are attempted first degree murders, they should've received sentences from 10 years to life.

----------


## Anixx

> If he had thrown it at just a man passing by, it wouldn't have been an act of terrorism, right?

 If the man was a political figure it could be terrorism. In my view it you attempt at one ordinary man, it is not terrorism, because there is no political resonance, if you attempt at 100 ordinary men, it could be terrorism because of the political significance. If you attempt at one politician, it also can be terrorism.

----------


## Hanna

> Jon Gnarr, mayor of Reykjavik, during gay parade in the city:

 Wow, I thought no country was so extreme with pro homosexuality, as Sweden. But Iceland seems more extreme. In fact, now that I think of it, I think they have, or had a female president who was homosexual.  
I find all this pro gay stuff very frustrating! A couple of weeks ago the Pride parade took place here, over a few days. I couldn't believe that they put gay flags on the trams and buses !!! And I was given a leaflet about gay friendly work places on the metro, by someone from the state employement agency, who was also holding a gay flag. Does the state really have to promote gay lifestyle... Why?! I really object to my tax money being used for this. 
And the children's nurseries are supposed to have a "HBTQ" friendly climate (what, they are children!) which includes stories about families with homosexual parents, or that if a little boy wants to wear a dress, this should be absolutely fine.  
In America, there is a big media story at the moment about a fast food chain that has a Christian owner. He is quite principled and keeps the restaurant closed on Sundays. He made a statement that he supports "traditional marriages". This was enough for a big drama to kick off whereby the restaurant was refused permission to start new branches in several town, as well as calls to boycott this restaurant. Most of the mainstream media is critisizing this person and his chain of restaurants.  
It is one thing to leave homosexuals alone and not persecute or punish them. I support that. 
 It is quite another thing to actively promote homosexuality, which is what seemed to be happening in many countries.  
I think Russia's position at the moment is sensible. Not punishing them, as in Soviet times, but not promoting their lifestyle as in many other countries. I am constantly reading stories about how gays are supposedly persecuted in Russia (and incidentally many other countries in Eastern Europe.) I think that is nonsense.    

> It's Putin's revenge for the "Rid us of Putin" text and nothing more.  There's no other "crimes" the girls commited that day, that's why the  court appeals to church canon laws from the XVI century.

 I think the shocking thing in this is that it was done in a church, and to deliberately wish death upon another person.  
If they had demanded to have a demonstration, or done it during a punk concert I think it would have been been ok.

----------


## mishau_

> I think the shocking thing in this is that it was done in a church, ...

 Actually, the place the girts danced in does not belong to the Russian Orthodox Church. It belongs to the Christ the Savior Cathedral Fund, quite a commercial organization, that is not any part of the Church. So officialy the cathedral comes up more like a trade house.  Pussy Riot имели право петь на амвоне, а РПС - нет   Pussy Riot: спето по закону?  _ – Pussy Riot фактически спели в общественном месте, а по российским законам пение в общественных местах не запрещено, поэтому их нельзя привлекать ни к уголовной, ни даже к административной ответственности. На мой взгляд, этот процесс носит политический характер, но та информация, которую мы обнародуем, фактически перечёркивает обвинения, поскольку доказывает, что никаких законов участницы Pussy Riot не нарушали. Они, как и все граждане Российской Федерации, вправе посещать любые общественные места – музеи, выставки, вернисажи, находящиеся в собственности города Москвы, –  и исполнять любые эстрадные номера._

----------


## xdns

> I think the shocking thing in this is that it was done in a church, and to deliberately wish death upon another person.

 AFAIK, they didn't wish death upon anybody. They just asked Virgin Mary to kick Putin out of office.
But it turned out more complicated. Soundtrack with their singing was added to the video later.
In the church they managed mainly to shout several times the refrain of their song: "срань господня", perhaps Russian version of "holy shit".
Also their movements and dresses were easily interpreted as mocking of Christian rituals.
These findings gave the prosecutor perfect opportunity to portray the situation as "hooliganism motivated by religious hatred" against Christians who were present in the church during Pussies' performance.
Короче, они попали  ::

----------


## Anixx

> Not punishing them, as in Soviet times, but not promoting their lifestyle as in many other countries.

 After 1960 only coercion to homosexual acts was punished, AFAIK. Consensual relations were not.

----------


## Hanna

> After 1960 only coercion to homosexual acts was punished, AFAIK. Consensual relations were not.

 Go figure! The USSR must have been a lot more relaxed than those of us who did not live there believed. I even visited there a few times and I still had a lot of prejudice about it that I have learnt from this forum was wrong.   

> AFAIK, they didn't wish death upon anybody. They just asked Virgin Mary to kick Putin out of office.
> But it turned out more complicated. Soundtrack with their singing was added to the video later.  In the church they managed mainly to shout several times the refrain of  their song: "срань господня", perhaps Russian version of "holy shit".
> Also their movements and dresses were easily interpreted as mocking of Christian rituals.These findings gave the prosecutor perfect opportunity to portray the  situation as "hooliganism motivated by religious hatred" against  Christians who were present in the church during Pussies' performance.
> Короче, они попали

 Well if it was attention they wanted, they got it! They are famous all across Europe now.  
I don't want to express a strong view on this, just mainly wanted to hear what people think.  
Seems like the majority here think they were out of order, but not massively so, and that they deserve punishment, but mainly symbolic.

----------


## mishau_

*А что думает Русская православная церковь за границей? * Преосвященнейший Никон, епископ Ишимской и Сибирской епархии Русской православной церкви за границей (РПЦЗ). Из интервью*:  – Не так давно всю общественность всколыхнуло выступление группы  Pussy Riot в храме Христа Спасителя. На ваш взгляд, какое наказание  заслуживают эти девушки?*  _– То, что это произошло, не есть хорошо. Девушки решили таким образом  проявить свой протест. Однако мы, как Церковь, можем судить, выносить  решения, подвергать церковным наказаниям только членов церкви. Если бы  они были верующими, ходили в какой-то православный приход, то их  священник должен был бы их наказать, например, отлучить от Святого  Причастия, но если они люди маловерующие или не имеющие отношения к  Православной церкви, то мы, кроме как помолиться о них, ничего не можем.   
В Евангелии много случаев, когда Господь таких людей прощал. Когда к  Христу привели блудницу и сказали, что ее нужно побить камнями, Господь  написал на земле грехи тех людей, которые ее привели. И потом повернулся  к ним и сказал: "Первый, кто без греха, брось в нее камень". Обличаемые  совестью они отошли. По своему человеколюбию Господь простил блудницу и  дал ей заповедь больше не согрешать.  
Позиция Церкви – сказать человеку, что это плохо, больше так не делай.  То, что с девушками произошло потом, это результат сращивания иерархии  Московского патриархата и государства. Я ни в коем случае не оправдываю  участниц этой панк-группы. Было бы лучше, если бы они спели это где-то в  другом месте. С другой стороны, их акция несильно отличилась от того,  что действительно происходит в храме Христа Спасителя и рядом с ним. В  настоящее время это коммерческий центр с автомойкой,  автостоянкой, прачечной, и ВИП-зонами, сдающимися на коммерческой основе  для проведения различных мероприятий, не имеющих к Церкви никакого  отношения. Недавно в Интернете я видел видеозапись, как в одном из залов храма Христа Спасителя была презентация телефона "Верту", на которую были приглашены артисты, пели и выступали эстрадные группы, гости пили спиртное. Разве это норма?_ 
...... 
Напомню - Московского патриархата в царской России не было. Его создал Сталин по образу и подобию КПСС. 
Official Dancing in the Cathedral of the Christ the Save.

----------


## Anixx

> Go figure! The USSR must have been a lot more relaxed than those of us who did not live there believed. I even visited there a few times and I still had a lot of prejudice about it that I have learnt from this forum was wrong.

 Well it seems I am wrong. It was indeed punished. My mistake was that I looked at the last version of the Soviet penal code.

----------


## Marcus

> Напомню - Московского патриархата в царской России не было. Его создал Сталин по образу и подобию КПСС.

 Напомню, что до 1700 г. был. Его отменил Петр Первый, чтобы полностью подчинить Церковь государству. Патриаршество было восстановлено еще в 1917 г. безо всякого Сталина, который просто разрешил провести в 1943 г. собор, который и избрал патриарха. Смешно говорить про образ и подобие КПСС. Партия могла еще что-то позаимствовать у церкви, но никак не наоборот.

----------


## mishau_

Словам Ардова я больше доверяю, чем словам неспециалиста.

----------


## BappaBa

> Напомню, что до 1700 г. был. Его отменил Петр Первый, чтобы полностью подчинить Церковь государству. Патриаршество было восстановлено еще в 1917 г. безо всякого Сталина, который просто разрешил провести в 1943 г. собор, который и избрал патриарха. Смешно говорить про образ и подобие КПСС. Партия могла еще что-то позаимствовать у церкви, но никак не наоборот.

 Он не зря под своё вранье дал ссылку на атеистический сайт.
Либерастне пофиг, главное погромче гавкнуть что-то вроде: "в Крымске погибло 5000 человек, трупы вывозят Камазами, власти скрывают правду". Про эту гниль Прилепин недавно написал Письмо товарищу Сталину от Российской либеральной общественности. Ясно же, что плевали они и на жителей Крымска, и на Буйных Пиписек; главное хоть как то пнуть Путина.

----------


## mishau_

О, (Вытерто. Л.) ... никакой аргументации, в каждом посте ничего кроме как "вранье", "либерасты", "этостранцы за колбасой", "беременные на улице" и "В США негров бьют".  ::  
Ну ладно, поговорим о правосудии. How it is done in Russia.  
10 августа 2012 г. бывший сельский учитель Илья Фарбер отправлен судьёй в колонию строгого режима на 8 лет и приговорён к выплате 3,2 млн. рублей штрафа по обвинению в том, что он получил от строительного подрядчика взятку в $ 4 000 за подписание акта сдачи/приёмки ремонтных работ в деревенском клубе.  
Чуть ли не в тот же день бывший начальник Управления информации МВД РФ, генерал-майор милиции Олег Аксенов получил четыре года лишения свободы УСЛОВНО за вымогательство у бизнесмена $ 500 000. 
В июне 2012 г. Туапсинский городской суд вынес приговор в отношении активистов организации "Экологическая вахта по Северному Кавказу" Сурена Газаряна и Евгения Витишко. Подсудимые, обвиняемые в порче незаконно установленного забора вокруг элитного особняка (судя по всему, принадлежащего губернатору Краснодарского края Александру Ткачеву), построенному на месте хищнически вырубленного заповедного леса, получили по 3 года лишения свободы условно с испытательным сроком 2 года. 
В том же месяце краснодарский депутат "Единой России" Сергей Цеповяз был оштрафован на 150 000 рублей за укрывательство членов организованной преступной группировки другого депутата, также, видимо, члена "Единой России", кандидата социологических наук Сергея Цапка, которые зверски убили 12 человек в станице Кущевская в ноябре 2010 года. 
В январе 2010 г. суд в г. Черногорск (Хакасия) приговорил мужчину, обвиняемого в краже четырех куриц из курятника, причинив хозяйке курятника ущерб в размере 1,2 ТЫСЯЧИ рублей, к 3 годам и 1 месяцу КОЛОНИИ строгого режима. 
В мае 2012 г. бывший вице-мэр Волгограда, начальник Волгоградского управления по жилищной политике Игорь Максимчук получил УСЛОВНЫЙ СРОК 1,5 года за то, что при заключении государственных контрактов на покупку 72 квартир для детей-сирот завысил стоимость приобретенного жилья. В результате из областного бюджета было необоснованно потрачено свыше ПОЛУТОРА МИЛЛИОНОВ рублей.   
11 марта 2011 г. дочь председателя избирательной комиссии Иркутской области Анна Шавенкова, сбившая в конце 2009 года на своей машине двух девушек на тротуаре, одна из которых скончалась, получила 2,5 года колонии-поселения с ОТСРОЧКОЙ наказания на 13 лет; т.е., преступница была оставлена на свободе. 
В октябре 2011 года 59-летняя пенсионерка Любовь Бондарь была приговорена судом г. октябрьский (Башкирия) к 2 годам реального ЛИШЕНИЯ СВОБОДЫ с отбыванием наказания в исправительной колонии общего режима за то, что она укусила судебного пристава.  
В марте 2010 г. по приговору Дзержинского районного суда Петербурга 25-летний педофил, который в течение 4 лет насиловал девочку с 5-летнего возраста, был оставлен на свободе - он получил наказание в виде 6 лет лишения свободы УСЛОВНО и был освобожден прямо в зале заседаний. 
В декабре 2011 г. в Смоленске осудили на 10 лет реального ЛИШЕНИЯ СВОБОДЫ оппозиционную активистку Таисию Осипову. Заднепровский районный суд признал ее виновной в незаконном сбыте наркотиков в особо крупном размере. На решение суда не повлияли смягчающие обстоятельства - пятилетняя дочь, а также то, что осужденная страдает рядом тяжелых заболеваний. Дело было основано на пакетике героина, найденном в квартире Осиповой при обыске. 13 августа 2012 г. свидетель подтвердил, что наркотики ей были ПОДБРОШЕНЫ.

----------


## Marcus

> Ну ладно, поговорим о правосудии. How it is done in Russia.

 Это не только в России, а везде так. Да и российское правосудие никто не идеализирует, что вы хотите этим сказать? Я хочу сказать, что дело Pussy Riot получило незаслуженное внимание. Медведев правильно сказал: "нужно заниматься реальными проблемами".
Про патриаршество я вам уже ответил.

----------


## mishau_

> Это не только в России, а везде так.

 А я считаю, что не везде! Вот это как раз распространенное самоуспокоение.

----------


## Marcus

> А я считаю, что не везде! Вот это как раз распространенное самоуспокоение.

 Справедливость есть только в Царстве Божием, больше нигде ее нет, как бы люди ни хотели ее построить.

----------


## Hanna

As for the American band that's making a cover of the song, and collecting money - isn't there enough dirt in their own country to sing about... ?! If not, I could tell them lol.  That's kind of the whole point of punk. Local people, local issues. Their action is exactly what the establishment in their own country wants them to do. Doh! 
If anyone should make a cover, it should be another Russian band, of course! Otherwise it is pointless.  
However in order for them to sing the song, they had to translate it to English first. Here is their translation:  
Lyrics to Punk-Prayer "Virgin Mary, Put Putin Away" by PUSSY RIOT
Lyrics via Lyrics of Songs of Pussy Riot | Free Pussy Riot! 
(choir) 
Virgin Mary, Mother of God, put Putin away
Рut Putin away, put Putin away 
(end chorus) 
...
Black robe, golden epaulettes
All parishioners crawl to bow
The phantom of liberty is in heaven
Gay-pride sent to Siberia in chains 
The head of the KGB, their chief saint,
Leads protesters to prison under escort
In order not to offend His Holiness
Women must give birth and love 
Shit, shit, the Lord's shit!
Shit, shit, the Lord's shit! 
(Chorus) 
Virgin Mary, Mother of God, become a feminist
Become a feminist, become a feminist 
(end chorus) 
The Church’s praise of rotten dictators
The cross-bearer procession of black limousines
A teacher-preacher will meet you at school
Go to class - bring him money! 
Patriarch Gundyaev believes in Putin
Bitch, better believe in God instead
The belt of the Virgin can’t replace mass-meetings
Mary, Mother of God, is with us in protest! 
(Chorus) 
Virgin Mary, Mother of God, put Putin away
Рut Putin away, put Putin away 
(end chorus)

----------


## Юрка

> Do you have sympathy for the girls' anti-Putin protest in general?  Was it ok to break into this cathedral and stake a protest there?  Should the band members get punished by the law and if so, what type of punishment would you support? Or if they should not be punished, why not?  What would have happened if somebody tried something equivalent in Brezhnev's time? Was this good or bad?  What would happen if somebody did this in London, Washington, Paris...? (I think they'd try to find a terrorist angle on them and do some serious poking around in their life and they'd find themselves in all sorts of registers shortly. The punishment, at least in the UK - would be a very hefty fine and suspended prison.)

 1. Симпатии у меня к ним нет. И не потому что это "anti-Putin protest" (это фишка для западной прессы), а потому что это хамская и аморальная акция. Это как уничтожение Геростратом храма Артемиды. Только в нашем случае была попытка морального уничтожения храма. Я хоть и не верующий, но аморальность этой акции чувствую. 
2. Православный собор - это не место для "панк-молебнов". Пусть создают свою "панк-церковь" и бесятся там. Им бы тогда никто слова против не сказал. 
3. Я хочу для них не уголовного, а морального наказания. Чтобы они улыбаться перестали. Они уже год сидят, но всё ещё улыбаются. Хотя не так нагло, как в начале. Вообще их цель была - максимальное эмоциональное воздействие на общество (некоторые "художники" считают это целью искусства). Вот и общество в ответ хочет эквивалентного эмоционального воздействия на них. Но к сожалению общество беспомощно. А государство умеет только сажать. Тюрьма - это не совсем то, что нужно в данном случае. Казаки за такие дела пороли нагайкой (дёшево и сердито), но Hanna и Запад нас не поймёт.  ::  
4. В брежневские времена могли закрыть в психушку на принудительное лечение. Но это не гуманно и не эффективно. Только создаст из пустышек очередную "жертву режима".

----------


## mishau_

> 2. Православный собор - это не место для "панк-молебнов". Пусть создают свою "панк-церковь" и бесятся там. Им бы тогда никто слова против не сказал.

 Формально, это здание-новодел правосланым собором не является - светский замок. На роль Герострата в данном случае подходит Сталин, взорвший реальный Храм, стоявший на этом месте 80 лет назад.   xcc.jpg 
Наше православнутое общество, как-то странно реагирует на эти два факта. Интерено, почему никто не возмущается плясками православных баб для вип-челяди на этом же самом месте...   xcc2.jpg 
Ну и наконец совсем странно, что общество не возмущает более тяжкий с т.з. православия поступок - крещение незаконнорожденных детей гея Киркорова, который ещеи повсеметно бахвалится своим грехом рукоблудия. Напомню , священник, осуществлявший сей греховный обряд в том же храме и на том же месте, где выступали Pussy Riot, на днях "завсетился", как виновник в ДТП, отказался от мед. оведетельствования (7 суток ареста)    и предлагал деньги, чтобы замять дело.

----------


## Marcus

Крещение детей грехом быть не может вне зависимости от того, как они появились на свет.
Пусси Райт протестовали против отсутствия отклика на их предыдущие выступления. Их протест удовлетворен.

----------


## Юрка

> Формально, это здание-новодел правосланым собором не является - светский замок. 
> Интерено, почему никто не возмущается плясками православных баб для вип-челяди на этом же самом месте... 
> Ну и наконец совсем странно, что общество не возмущает более тяжкий с т.з. православия поступок - крещение незаконнорожденных детей гея Киркорова, Напомню , священник, осуществлявший сей греховный обряд в том же храме и на том же месте, где выступали Pussy Riot, на днях "завсетился", как виновник в ДТП, отказался от мед. оведетельствования (7 суток ареста) и предлагал деньги, чтобы замять дело.

 Вот и ты нашёл несколько аргументов в пользу того, что православный храм с моральной точки зрения - не храм. Вам задание из одного центра выдали, что ли? Уничтожить моральную основу русских?  
И вот таких клоунов Запад берёт под увеличительное стекло своих СМИ и называет оппозицией.

----------


## mishau_

> Крещение детей грехом быть не может вне зависимости от того, как они появились на свет.

 Да ну? Может быть где-нибудь у протестантов или у католиков:  *- А если* (Киркоров)* он не посчитает нужным принести покаяние?*
- Если Филипп Киркоров считает, что так и надо, то его нельзя было  допускать до этого крещения. Потому что согласно канонам Церкви можно  крестить детей только верующих родителей, людей воцерковленных. То есть  то, что в данном случае артист не кается, а гордится и считает нормой,  означает, что он сам находится вне Церкви. И поскольку он не пришел в  Церковь и не принес покаяние в той боли, которую причинил и суррогатной  матери, и ребенку, крестить дитя было нельзя.  
(_Иеромонах Димитрий Першин — председатель Миссионерской комиссии при  Епархиальном совете Москвы и председатель Комиссии по биоэтике  Всероссийского православного молодежного движения_) 
Вот еще мнения православных священников: Крестить ли ребенка  
Возникает следующий вопрос: С Мадонны хотят содрать 333 миллиона рублей за якобы пропаганду гомосексуализма после концерта в Питере, является ли обряд крещения детей неправоверного гомосексуалиста Киркорова (когда он с амвона бахвалился грехами рукоблудия и сексуальной нетрадиционности) пропагандой гомосексуализма среди правоверных православных? Где были все эти хоругвиносцы? А я знаю - их никого не пустили, потому что храм закрыли  обряд VIP крещения.    *Пол Маккартни примкнул к защитникам Pussy Riot*

----------


## Юрка

> Возникает следующий вопрос...

 Возникает следующий вопрос: почему всякие, не имеющие никакого отношения к церкви и церковной морали, суют свои мордочки, чтобы судить церковь с точки зрения её же морали?
Если ты атеист, то суди всё с точки зрения атеиста. Это единственный честный путь..

----------


## Lampada

There is no need to get personal and disrespectful here or anywhere else.
Thank you.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## mishau_

> Уничтожить моральную основу русских?

 А что делал Сталин, уничтожая храмы по всей стране??? Вот никак не пойму, почему патриарх так истово осуждает Pussy Riot, а Сталина восхваляет.    
А вот эти девочки (VIP-банкет в Храме Христа Спасителя), почему их никто не судит? Да потому что они "Путина прогони" не поют!

----------


## Marcus

> Вот никак не пойму, почему патриарх так истово осуждает Pussy Riot, а Сталина восхваляет.

 Бессовестное искажение текста.  

> "Многие специалисты в области военного дела говорили, что враг был настолько хорошо организован, вооружен, превосходил нас по всем возможностям, что наша победа не может восприниматься иначе, как чудо", - сказал предстоятель Русской православной церкви". 
> "Поэтому не надо накануне Дня Победы собственными божественными устами в очередной раз легитимизировать всевозможных борисов соколовых, резунов-суворовых и прочую нечисть, которая каждый год накануне 9 мая стремится представить НАШУ Победу как чудо, происшедшее помимо народа и помимо государства, которое тогда было." 
> Я вот чего не понимаю. Получается, что чудо - это Сталинская коллективизация и индустриализация, это сталинские пятилетки, это сталинские репрессии, что в совокупности позволило встретить врага вооруженными и с минимумом врагов государства внутри страны. Чудовищными жертвами и усилиями. Но тем не менее. Так вот, это теперь называется ЧУДОМ? 
> Или Патриарх собирается объявить Сталина ЧУДОТВОРЦЕМ? 
> Вряд ли. 
> Тогда зачем говорить такую откровенную ересь?

----------


## mishau_

Ах да, он там попросил милосердия - сократить срок с 7 до 2 лет. И глаза такие добрые-добрые.   
Интересная мысль, высказанная адвокатом И.Трутневым. 
Патриарх не должен был делать заявление в поддержку Путина, так как, согласно Конституции РФ, Россия является светским государством. Вмешательство церкви в политическую сферу, по мнению адвоката, натолкнуло Pussy Riot на мысль о том, что они могут оппонировать сторонникам В.Путина на территории самой церкви. 
Читать полностью: Известные юристы оценили приговор по делу Pussy Riot :: Общество :: Top.rbc.ru 
Кстати я поддерживаю. Коль скоро РПЦ со своим уставом лезет в мой, так сказать, светский монастырь, думаю я имею право в ее храмах вести себя чисто светским образом. Первым делом пусть начинают налоги платить. Считаю так было бы честнее.

----------


## Marcus

Я в шоке. Такого громкого и одновременно ничтожного и нелепого дела, наверное, давно не было. По этому поводу высказались все. Дело Pussy Riot — Википедия

----------


## Doomer

> Я в шоке. Такого громкого и одновременно ничтожного и нелепого дела, наверное, давно не было. По этому поводу высказались все.

 1.jpg

----------


## mishau_

Всё ищут, кто за всеми этими девчонками стоит. Я кажется нашел. )) 
Вот в 1834 году на "бессрочное время" был упрятан в Шлиссельбург художник Уткин за песню - пародию на "Боже царя храни" десятилетней давности:  А. В. Уткин  _Боже, коль благ еси,
  Всех царей в грязь меси!
  Кинь под престол!
  Кинь под престол
  Сашеньку, Машеньку,
  Мишеньку, Костеньку
  И Николашеньку
  <…> на кол!_  
Попутно засадили на бессрочное время В.И. Соколовского за такую песенку:  _В. И. Соколовский _ _Русский император
  В вечность отошел,
  Ему оператор
  Брюхо распорол. 
  Плачет государство,
  Плачет весь народ,
  Едет к нам на царство
  Константин-урод. 
  Но царю вселенной,
  Богу вышних сил,
  Царь Благословенный
  Грамотку вручил. 
  Манифест читая,
  Сжалился творец,
  Дал нам Николая, -
  Сукин сын, подлец._  
Через несколько лет оба скончались. 
Вот еще стих неизвестного автора (Начало 1900-х гг.):  *ГОСПОДИ    ПОМИЛУЙ...*   _Господи помилуй
  Царя Николашу
  Жену его Сашу,
  Мать его - Машу,
  Трепова генерала,
  Макарова адмирала  
  и т. д. еще 13 строк. Четыре последние: 
  И других сволочей,
  Воздай им, господи,
  И бедную Россию не покинь.
  Аминь. _

----------


## Юрка

Их посадили не за песенку. Всё это демагогия и словоблудие, господа.
Их посадили за общественно-опасное безнравственное деяние. И народ за. Просто страшно далеки вы от народа.

----------


## Lampada

> Их посадили не за песенку. Всё это демагогия и словоблудие, господа.
> Их посадили за общественно-опасное безнравственное деяние. И народ за. Просто страшно далеки вы от народа.

 Конечно нужно иметь своё мнение, но не надо расписываться за весь народ.

----------


## Юрка

А почему Вы лишаете меня права попытаться выразить мнение той общности, принадлежность к которой я чувствую?
Вы хотя бы согласны, что народ существует, что у него есть мнение и чувства, что кто-то может их выразить?
Я понимаю, что заграница хочет, чтобы мы все в России были угрюмыми одиночками, но лично я потакать загранице в этом желании не намерен.

----------


## Lampada

> Я понимаю, что заграница хочет, чтобы мы все в России были угрюмыми одиночками, ...

 А за всю заграницу... , пожалуйста, расписывайтесь.

----------


## Юрка

> А за всю заграницу... , пожалуйста, расписывайтесь.

 Ну Вы же - заграница? Ну вот. Этого достаточно.  :: 
А насчёт этих танцовщиц. Понятно же даже на интуитивном уровне, что общество без нравственных ориентиров и в условиях абсолютной свободы от всего существовать не может. А эти девочки предлагают нам именно такое существование. Давайте плюнем в попа, в русский храм, в русскую историю, будем петь некрасивые песни и некрасиво танцевать в неправильном месте и т.д. Вы думаете почему русские мужики в 18-19 веках вязали революционеров из всяких там "народных воль" и сдавали полиции? Они (эти мужики), будучи народом (или и это будете оспаривать?), чувствовали, что эти барышни и молодые люди несут что-то чуждое народному духу и опасное. Так и тут, кому-то дано это ощущение, а кому-то нет. А у вас там идол перед глазами (свобода индивидума), который является мерилом всего. Типа, будь свободен, но говори только за себя. Нам такие принципы не близки. У нас соборность - это один из столпов бытия.

----------


## Marcus

Я лично против уголовного преследования, считаю его идиотизмом, со мной согласны многие.

----------


## Юрка

Уголовное преследование - это от бессилия общества. На Кавказе разобрались бы, не дожидаясь суда. И в этом их сила. Казаки раньше имели похожие традиции самоуправления. А крепостные крестьяне всегда ждали барина. Барин приедет и рассудит. В данном случае роль барина выполняет суд.
Кстати, народ начинает подтягиваться и участвовать. Слышал сегодня, что одна верующая подала иск на этих .... на сумму 30 000 рублей. Мол, посмотрела ролик на Ютьюбе и испытала моральное потрясение. Тоже через суд, но уже какая-то самоорганизация. Это радует.

----------


## Marcus

> На Кавказе разобрались бы, не дожидаясь суда. И в этом их сила. Казаки раньше имели похожие традиции самоуправления.

 Слава Богу, что у нас не так.

----------


## Юрка

> Слава Богу, что у нас не так.

 Я не говорил, что у них убили бы. Но мер общественного воздействия там больше. и мораль крепче. Там есть кодекс поведения парня, девушки и т.д. Там есть авторитеты, против которых никто не вякнет. Там есть родители и старики, приказ которых - это закон. А у нас на ... пошлют, кто бы чего ни сказал молодым. Предполагаю, что за такое бесчинство в мечети семья была бы опозорена так, что сочла бы за благо объявить дочку сумасшедшей. Или пришлось бы уезхать в другой город. Скорее всего в Россию, где никому ни до чего нет дела. Посмотри на видео на ютьюбе под названием "позор чеченки". Там невинные ролики, где девушка падает во время танца или просто танцует дома. Мы даже не понимаем, в чём позор, а для чеченцев это несмываемый позор. Вот это уровень самоконтроля и морали. Можно позавидовать.

----------


## Doomer

> Там есть кодекс поведения парня, девушки и т.д. Там есть авторитеты, против которых никто не вякнет.

 это когда женщина не человек и должна только рожать детей и не вякать? А джигиту работать в западло, он лучше грабить будет?   

> Посмотри на видео на ютьюбе под названием "позор чеченки". Там невинные ролики, где девушка падает во время танца или просто танцует дома. Мы даже не понимаем, в чём позор, а для чеченцев это несмываемый позор. Вот это уровень самоконтроля и морали. Можно позавидовать.

 раньше еще на кострах жгли, вот были замечательные времена, да?
Вот это был уровень самоконтроля, чуть вякнешь - сразу на костёр - благодать да и только

----------


## Doomer

> Я понимаю, что заграница хочет, чтобы мы все в России были угрюмыми одиночками, но лично я потакать загранице в этом желании не намерен.

 конечно, заграница же во всем виновата, как же сразу то народ не догадался
и вообще царь хороший, это бояре козлы

----------


## Doomer

еще мне вспомнился сегодняшний CNN 
Про то как там один товарисч вещал про "legitimate rape" и про то как женское тело должно препятствовать зачатию, если женщина была изнасилована и изнасилование было "настоящим", поэтому аборты надо запретить. Это вот тоже еще один пример "самоконтроля и морали."

----------


## Полуношник

> А почему Вы лишаете меня права попытаться выразить мнение той общности, принадлежность к которой я чувствую?

 Потому, что вы сами отказываетесь от права иметь мнение. Предоставьте уж лучше судить барину или тем, кто свободен и вправе судить сам.

----------


## mishau_

> ..но лично я потакать загранице в этом желании не намерен.

 На какой машине патриарх там ездит? В какой стране его бесценные часики сделаны. Для начала надо отказаться от иномарок. А кто это у нас такой высокоморальный православный в церкви служит, крестит детей геев и типа пьяный разъезжает на чужих машинах ???  Что-то непоследовательно как-то моралью.   

> На Кавказе разобрались бы, не дожидаясь суда.

 Ну да, а на территории племени Янагопа, они бы и минуты не продержались. А в клетке с гориллами они бы и 20 секунд не спели. Кстати, недавно смотрел Animal Planet, там показывали, как гориллы развлекаются - они ловят мартышек, разрывают их на части и едят мозги. Честно.      

> И в этом их сила.

 В этом их дикость. Я вообще удивляюсь откуда в обществе столько агрессии. Реально идет холодная гражданская война. 
Обидно, что девчонок судят по церковным понятием полуторатысячелетней (!) давности. Такой позор! Я просто диву даюсь. И еще диву даюсь приговору судьи - девчонки заслуживают изоляции, потому что они за равноправие женщин и мужчин.   _"Мотив религиозной ненависти в действиях подсудимых суд усматривает в  следующем: подсудимые позиционируют себя сторонниками феминизма, то есть  движения за равноправие женщин с мужчинами._ _Хотя феминизм не является религиозным учением, его представители  вторгаются в сферу приличий и нравственности...Идея превосходства одной  идеологии или религии ведет к вражде по религиозным мотивам. Это вторжение - нарушение норм доброжелательного сосуществования в  стране. Это лишь один из способов проявления неуважения в отношении  крупной социальной группы"_ - Россия 21 век. Полный п...ц!   ::

----------


## Полуношник

> семья ... сочла бы за благо объявить дочку сумасшедшей. ... Вот это уровень самоконтроля и морали. Можно позавидовать.

 В pussy такую мораль!

----------


## mishau_

*Полуношник* 
666 постов???  ::

----------


## Полуношник

> Слышал сегодня, что одна верующая подала иск на этих .... на сумму 30 000 рублей. Мол, посмотрела ролик на Ютьюбе и испытала моральное потрясение.

 Я вчера прочитал "Цветы для Элджернона" и всю ночь плакал. Никто не знает, как можно подать в суд на Даниеля Киза? Мне много не надо.

----------


## Полуношник

> *Полуношник* 
> 666 постов???

 Надо посмотреть сайт на просвет - не просвечивают ли звезды Давида.

----------


## mishau_

Православные активисты намерены подать иск  против мужчины, пришедшего в столичное кафе в футболке с цитатой из  Pussy Riot, передает «Росбалт»  20 августа. Об этом один из участников конфликта в кафе «Му-Му»  православный активист Димитрий Энтео. «Эти люди сидели там после акции у  суда, у одного из них была футболка с надписью "Богородица, Путина  прогони". Меня и моих друзей эта надпись задела, мы подсчитали это  богохульством. Эта фраза олицетворяет собой антиклерикальное движение,  это хула на Божью матерь. Мы попросили людей, объяснили им ситуацию,  возмутились этим, после этого вызвали полицию, и их отвезли в отделение.  Мы написали несколько заявлений по 282 статье. Мы напишем в прокуратуру  заявление», — сказал он. Конфликт произошел накануне в кафе «Му-Му»  около станции метро «Киевская». Несколько молодых людей в течение более  чем 40 минут требовали от одного из посетителей кафе снять футболку с  надписью в поддержку осужденных участниц Pussy Riot.  Ъ-Новости - Православные активисты подадут иск на обладателя футболки с цитатой из песни Pussy Riot  
С грустью думаю о том, что в школах нас будут учить вот так    
А методы аргументации всех этих активистов скатываются к вот такому.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAoViZckWyk

----------


## Eric C.

> Эти люди сидели там после акции у суда, у одного из них была футболка с надписью "Богородица, Путина прогони". Меня и моих друзей эта надпись задела, мы *подсчитали* это богохульством.

 Just a brilliant Freudian slip!

----------


## Юрка

Кстати, очень показательно, что Толокно с философского факультета. Там думать не надо. Надо молоть языком и делать умный вид. Вот у девочки мозги и повело. Типа, я умная и сейчас людишек поучу, как правильно жить.
P.S. На реплики в мой адрес не отвечаю, так как не нашёл в них ст*о*ящих мыслей.

----------


## Marcus

> Кстати, очень показательно, что Толокно с философского факультета. Там думать не надо. Надо молоть языком и делать умный вид. Вот у девочки мозги и повело. Типа, я умная и сейчас людишек поучу, как правильно жить.
> P.S. На реплики в мой адрес не отвечаю, так как не нашёл в них ст*о*ящих мыслей.

 Вы на философском факультете были? Откуда такие выводы?

----------


## mishau_

> Вы на философском факультете были? Откуда такие выводы?

 Дума, выводы сделаны на примере  "фиософа-антисемита" Дугина. ))

----------


## BappaBa

Здесь заявлялось, что шалав преследуют просто за песню против Путина; посмотрим, когда посадят следующую путинскую жертву.    
Или, возможно, раз пела на улице, и без "ср_нь господня" и т.п., не тронут?

----------


## BappaBa

=) *Лев Щаранский* от 17.08.2012 
Молния! Сегодня случилось беспрецедентное событие. Чекистский режим  окончательно съехал с катушек и перед всем цивилизованным миром обнажил  свое поганое мурло. Сегодня всё прогрессивное человечество, Стинг и  Бжорк одновременно вышли на митинги в защиту девочек из Pussy Riot,  несчастных матерей-одиночек. Любой приличный и неравнодушный человек,  гей или демократический журналист втайне надеялись, что у Влада Путина  осталась хоть капелька совести, и он не отправит в ГУЛАГ невинных  страстотерпиц. Но путинские сатрапы, вопреки голосам всего мира,  перечеркнули робкие надежды рукопожатной публики. 
День начался  бодро. Украинские вагинальные хлопцы из FEMEN ударными темпами спили  крест около Майдана. Правда потом выяснилось, что крест католический и  является памятником жертв сталинизма. Немного окатило из душа. Хипстеры  разукрасили церковь 13-го века надписями в поддержку Пусси Риот. Паша  Шехтман и Семен Колобаев агитировали за девочек на опушке Химкинского  леса.  Гражданские активисты надели балаклавы на московские памятники.  Правда при попытке это сделать с памятником партизанам, были избиты  проходящим быдлом, которое не в состоянии оценить все творчество и  креативность инсталляций, хэппэнингов и перфомансов креативного класса.  Не повезло с народом. Из глубины лет дотянулись до совестливой молодежи  лесные бандиты, мешавшие покою миротворцам II-го Евросоюза. 
Всю  трансляцию из Хамсуда я провел в офисе Freedom House, где вместе с  другими правозащитниками мы стояли у огромного экрана, подобно NASA в  центре управления полетами при высадке Брюса Уиллиса на комету. Втайне  сжимая кулачки за максимальный срок. Ведь тогда мир выпукло увидит всю  бесчеловечность Империи Зла. Да и гранты бы ринулись неиссякаемым  потоком. Лойеры осужденных держались молодцом. Марк Фейгин тихо и  застенчиво потупил взгляд в пол, менее опытный Коля Полозов с трудом  сдерживал радость – ведь демократического лойера хорошее дело кормит  много лет. Для Петра Верзилова это был один из самых счастливых дней в  жизни – бесконечные интервью, загранпоездки, правозащитные конференции.  Ах, какой дивный инфоповод! Петя долго шел к этому и можно сказать  пришел к успеху. Радостливо грел карман штанов и паспорт гражданина  Канады. 
После оглашения приговора, вся демократическая общественность была в  шоке. За что посадили милых и добропорядочных девочек? За невинную  шалость карают по законам военного времени. 37-й год вернулся.  Гражданское общество негодовало в твиттере многочисленными ретвитами и  репостами:  *Ксения Собчак* , вагинальный диссидент – “Не  забудем не простим..запомнить не только фашистку Сырову но и всех  свидетелей,всех свечников и охранников.пусть их детям стыдно будет”  *Митя Алешковский*, гей -  “СУДЬЯ - СУКА.”  *Коля Полозов* , демократический лойер – “Всем трем по 2 года колонии общего режима! Подписывая приговор им, власть подписала приговор себе.”  *Никита Джигурда* , поэт-песенник – “ Каким судом осудят Пусси Райот -/ таким Гундяше с Путей навставляют!”  *Маша Баронова*, пресс-секретарь Соломона Хайкина – “Мрази мрази мрази мрази”  *Вячеслав Наганофф*, совестливый аналитик: “ 2 года реального лишения свободы. Ну, что ж - последствия этого будут неизбежны.”  *Денис Локтев*,  демократический журналист – “Позор, позор. Моральное банкротство РПЦ и  путинской вертикали. Решение неправосудно и будет отменено ЕСПЧ, девушки  получат компенсацию.”  *Tоня Самсоснова*, вагинальный демократический журналист - "Я думала, будет штурм суда, честно говоря. И я не очень понимаю, почему его не было." 
Правда,  нашлась и ложка меда в этой огромной ложке дегтя. Гарри Каспаров  заслуженно получил по щщам, за то что первый полез за грантами. На чужой  гранток не разевай роток. Столько времени его не было слышно, и тут,  нате, - объявился заслуженный шахматист. Как было совестливо и гадливо  многим заслуженным правозащитникам, давно занявших очередь поддержки  вагинальных узников совести, видеть этого паршивца, забывшего все нормы  приличия. Пытался примазаться к грантам и чекистский стукач Навальный,  сумевший пробраться в зал суда. Борух Немцов наоборот проспал всю тему и  устроил срач с Лимоновым, очевидно не попадая в тренд. 
Наиболее  рукопожатные участники белоленточной оппозиции, вооруженные передовым и  единственно верным учением щаранизма-хайкинизма, тут же нашла правильный  выход из сложившейся ситуации:  *Паша Шехтман*, вождь  консомола, защитник Химкинского леса – «Берем вилы и идем крушить режим.  Сбор активистов в Химкинском лесу! Максимальный ретвит!”  *Рома Доброхотов*, гражданский активист – “Теперь 19 числа всем надо приходить к белому дому. Свергли хунту один раз, свергнем и второй” 
Чтоже.  Уроки демократии не прошли даром. 19 августа – как никогда подходящая  дата для свержения чекисткой хунты. Путин зассал и вместо семи лет, дал  только два. Что наглядно показывает слабость режима. Маленькое усилие – и  Влад Путин сам убежит в Северную Корею. На крыше Лубянки круглосуточно  дежурит вертолет диктатора. И я призываю всех несогласных, хипстеров,  диссидентов, блоггеров и белоленточную оппозицию 19 августа штурмовать  стены Кремля. Сам присутствовать, к сожалению,  не смогу – у меня  матч-реванш в гольф с сенатором Джоном Маккейном. Из искры возгорится  пламя. В борьбе обретем мы право свое. В небе Боннэр, на земле Хайкин, в  воде Шестой флот. Мы здесь власть. Так победим! 
С уважением, Лев Щаранский.

----------


## Полуношник

Памятка.
Став случайным свидетелем хулиганских действий в храме, любой морально устойчивый верующий обязан:
1. Выдать хулигана властям
2. До рассвета следующего дня, в письменной или устной форме, отречься от ранее упомянутого хулигана, если он ранее был с ним знаком
3. Явится к зданию суда и громко требовать самого сурового наказания
4. Потребовать через суд 30 тыс. руб., ибо чем он хуже любого другого морально устойчивого верующего

----------


## mishau_

> Здесь заявлялось, что шалав преследуют просто за песню против Путина; посмотрим, когда посадят следующую путинскую жертву.   
> Или, возможно, раз пела на улице, и без "ср_нь господня" и т.п., не тронут?

 Есть определенная разница - Pussy пели в момент предвыборной компании, за пару недель до дня Х. Теперь он себе на ближайшие 6 лет трон обеспечил. А Чирикова - это так, после драки кулачками помахать. Кстати, "срань господня", по мнению диакона Кураева - это хасидизм (разновидность иудаизма). В Витебске основателем движения хазидизма был некий Менахем Мендель. Кого сейчас называют Менахемом Аароновичем Менделем, вы найдете в гугле. ))

----------


## mishau_



----------


## mishau_

Интервью Мирей Матье отцензурировали на «ТВ-Центре», таким образом, чтобы зрителям показалось, что она является сторонником Pussy Riot.
Проще говоря, на вопрос про Pussy Мирей Матье ответила, что она осуждает девушек, но хочет чтобы их простили. На ТВЦ оставили только слова про осуждение, в результате французская пресса обвинила Мирей в солидарности с российскими властями.   Ъ-Online - Мирей Матье заткнули рот на «ТВ Центре» 
Не знаю, о каком таком восстановлении имиджа России говорит Медведев...  ::

----------


## mishau_

Actually the photos below (you posted erarlier) have no connection to Pussy Riot. The person on the photos is Елена Костылева. 
(Deleted. L.)   

> (Грязные фотки удалены. Л.)

 Эти фото не имеют никакого отношения к осужденным участницам Pussy Riot.

----------


## BappaBa

> Actually the photos below (you posted earlier) have no connection to Pussy Riot. The person on the photos is Елена Костылева.   
> Эти фото не имеют никакого отношения к осужденным участницам Pussy Riot.

 (Deleted. L.) Где в моем посте упоминается название Pussy Riot?

----------


## mishau_

А зачем под шумок публиковать негативные фото, которые к Pussy Riot не относятся?

----------


## Lampada

> А зчачем под шумок публиковать негативные фото, которые к Pussy Riot не относятся?

 Я не вникала, очень противно было смотреть. Предлагаю вытереть эти грязные фотки.

----------


## BappaBa

> А зачем под шумок публиковать негативные фото, которые к Pussy Riot не относятся?

 Шалавы из Pussy Riot относятся к арт-группе Война. А под шумок только ты кликушествуешь.

----------


## Полуношник

> Шалавы из Pussy Riot относятся к арт-группе Война. А под шумок только ты кликушествуешь.

 Кликуша 
Раз уж мы все дружно идём назад в средневековье, следует отменить мерзкие петровские нововведения и поступать так, как делали до него.

----------


## mishau_

> Я не вникала, очень противно было смотреть. Предлагаю вытереть эти грязные фотки.

 Кончено нужно убрать этот похабный поклеп, он к теме нашей не имеет никакого отношения. 
Не относятся Пуськи к группе война. Одна лишь  Толоконникова была когда-то в группе "Война", да и то она и муж ушли  оттуда. 
Да и концептуально акции Пусек и Войны отличаются.  
Думаю, здесь явно умышленно применен демагогический трюк "1в)" - Пропуск фактов, меняющий вывод; об этом пропуске слушатель мо­жет догадаться, только если он не доверяет докладчику. Пример.  

> Шалавы из Pussy Riot относятся к арт-группе Война

 Это высказывание в настоящее время ложно. 
Еще один прием - навешивание ярлыков. Заключается он в том, что на жертву манипуляции или на объект критики навешивают оценочные эпитеты с остро негативным значением. Пример.  

> *Шалавы* из Pussy Riot

 
В случае же с аудиторией менее вдумчивой — более результативным может  оказаться переход на личности, высмеивание оппонента, ответное  наклеивание ярлыков и т. п.  

> А под шумок только ты кликушествуешь.

    
p.s. А огромный нарисованный на мосту член, эрректирующий на здание ФСБ (даже по ТВ показывали), это по меньшей мере очень оригинально. ))

----------


## Юрка

> Кончено нужно убрать этот *похабный* поклеп... 
> p.s. А огромный нарисованный на мосту член, эрректирующий на здание ФСБ (даже по ТВ показывали), это по меньшей мере очень *оригинально*. ))

 Слово похабный логичнее поставить после слова член.
Думаю, здесь явно умышленно применен демагогический трюк (сам поставь себе номер) по подмене понятий, когда чёрное называют белым и наоборот. Глазунов о группе "война".

----------


## Юрка

> 

 Эти твои надписи - это не вся правда. Поэтому они - не правда.
1. Мирзаев защищал честь девушки (цель позитивная). Толокно старалась задеть чувства людей (цель изначально негативная). 
3. Убийство не было целью Мирзаева. Толокно сделала именно то, что хотела.
4. Мирзаев - единственный, кто пытался помочь студенту, когда тот упал. Толокно не пытается исправить последствия своих действий и продолжает улыбаться и сжимать кулачки.
5. Мирзаев попросил прощения перед отцом студента. Толокно прощения не просила.
6. Лучше сравнить сроки, которые даст суд, а не которые просит прокурор.

----------


## dondublon

> 1. Мирзаев защищал честь девушки (цель позитивная). Толокно старалась задеть чувства людей (цель изначально негативная). 
> 3. Убийство не было целью Мирзаева. Толокно сделала именно то, что хотела.
> 4. Мирзаев - единственный, кто пытался помочь студенту, когда тот упал. Толокно не пытается исправить последствия своих действий и продолжает улыбаться и сжимать кулачки.
> 5. Мирзаев попросил прощения перед отцом студента. Толокно прощения не просила.
> 6. Лучше сравнить сроки, которые даст суд, а не которые просит прокурор.

 Охренеееть.
1. Когда говорят про "защиту чести девушки" - обычно подразумевают защиту от изнасилования или соблазнения.  Наехать игрушечной машинкой и сказать "прокачу" - это даже близко не посягательство на честь.
2. гм... а где же пункт 2?
3. А откуда ты знаешь? Проффесиональный спортсмен-драчун умеет наносить удары и просчитывать их последствия.
4. Ой ли? Вроде там еще люди были. Да и не верится как-то.
5. Мирзаев, как заведенный, твердит о своей невиновности, и "сколько можно экспертизы проводить?". А его друзья-горцы угрожали семье Агафоновых.
6. А пока что убийца так и не сидит.

----------


## mishau_

>> это не вся правда. Поэтому они - не правда 
Не та правда, что не вся правда, а та правда что вся неправда, правда?

----------


## Юрка

> Охренеееть. 1. Когда говорят про "защиту чести девушки" - обычно подразумевают защиту от изнасилования или соблазнения. Наехать игрушечной машинкой и сказать "прокачу" - это даже близко не посягательство на честь

 1. У тебя снижен порог дозволенного. Как и у многих русских. Читал летопись о наших предках? Вот цитата: _"А древляне жили звериным обычаем, жили по-скотски: убивали друг друга, ели все нечистое, и браков у них не бывали, но умыкали девиц у воды. А радимичи, вятичи и северяне имели общий обычай: жили в лесу, как и все звери,__ ели все нечистое и срамословили при отцах и при снохах, и браков у них не бывало, но устраивались игрища между селами, и сходились на эти игрища, на пляски и на всякие бесовские песни, и здесь умыкали себе жен по сговору с ними; имели же по две и по три жены."__ 2. Хамство чаще всего делается с улыбкой на устах. Поэтому отмазка "он просто пошутил" не канает. Схамил - отвечай. 3. Что касается меня, то я расценил бы подобную шутку по отношению к моей девушке, как хамство. 4. Что касается Кавказа, то там люди особенно чувствительны к этикету. Они в этой области впереди нас._ Поэтому учись, пока учат. Учись на чужом опыте. Парень жизнью заплатил за ошибку. Надеюсь, что не зря (и кого-то это научит).  

> 2. гм... а где же пункт 2?

 Не знаю. Или его не было, или модератор убрал.  

> 3. А откуда ты знаешь? Проффесиональный спортсмен-драчун умеет наносить удары и просчитывать их последствия.

 Профессиональным шутникам тоже нужно уметь просчитывать последствия. Тут вопрос ответственности. Если ты взрослый, то отвечаешь за свои действия. Если маленький, то ищещь виноватых.  

> 4. Ой ли? Вроде там еще люди были. Да и не верится как-то.

 По радио слышал.  

> 5. Мирзаев, как заведенный, твердит о своей невиновности, и "сколько можно экспертизы проводить?".

 С юридической точки зрения он прав. Сколько можно проводить экспертизы? Пока кто-то не получит нужный результат? 
Я сам слышал, как Мирзаев просил прощение у отца студента. Просил хорошо, не реагируя на перебивающие реплики отца. А отцу надо было лучше своего сына воспитывать. И не изображать из себя униженную женщину, когда его пацан нарался на оплеуху. Отец ведёт себя не по-мужски. Мужчина должен понимать, что честь выше жизни.   

> А его друзья-горцы угрожали семье Агафоновых.

 Ой ли (выражаясь твоим мерзким языком). Я слышал семью и она не вызвала у меня симпатии. Ведут себя не достойно. Хотя мои соплеменники, но симпатии мои не на их стороне.  

> 6. А пока что убийца так и не сидит.

 Это только суд имеет право вешать такие ярлыки.

----------


## dondublon

> У тебя снижен порог дозволенного. Как и у многих русских.

 Конечно-конечно. Нельзя наезжать игрушечной машинкой и говорить "прокачу". 
А если серьезно - цивилизованное общество в этом отношении будет посвободнее дикого. Если для тебя это неприемлемо - уезжай в свой аул. Россия должна быть цивилизованной страной, дикарям тут не место. И так считают многие  русские, может поэтому тебе и кажется, что "у многих из нас занижен порог дозволенного".   

> Поэтому учись, пока учат. Учись на чужом опыте. Парень жизнью заплатил за ошибку.

 Аналогично. "Ошибки" не было, Агафонов действовал в пределах дозволенного. А у дикаря слетели тормоза, в том числе и от ощущения безнаказанности. Учиться я буду у дригих, сорри.   

> Профессиональным шутникам тоже нужно уметь просчитывать последствия. Тут вопрос ответственности. Если ты взрослый, то отвечаешь за свои действия. Если маленький, то ищещь виноватых.

 Аналогично.    

> По радио слышал.

 А я читал в инете, что Мирзаев и не думал помочь раненому. И нахожу это правдоподобным.   

> С юридической точки зрения он прав. Сколько можно проводить экспертизы? Пока кто-то не получит нужный результат? 
>  Я сам слышал, как Мирзаев просил прощение у отца студента. Просил хорошо, не реагируя на перебивающие реплики отца.

 С юридической точки зрения он давно уже должен сидеть - за причинение вреда здоровью, повлекешее по неосторожности смерть потерпевшего. 
По поводу "просил прощения" - грош цена такому извинению.   

> А отцу надо было лучше своего сына воспитывать. И не изображать из себя униженную женщину, когда его пацан нарался на оплеуху. Отец ведёт себя не по-мужски.

 Не тебе, дикарь, судить, как цивилизованным людям воспитывать своих детей. Человека убили за невинную реплику, а он, еще, и виноват, оказывается. Я хренею, дорогая редакция.   

> Мужчина должен понимать, что честь выше жизни.

 Гнилые отмазоны, стремление обелить убийцу.
Повторяю - покушения на честь не было. Если ты такой ранимый - уезжай к себе в аул. Нехрена в Моксве руками махать, такие гориллы опасны для рядовых граждан.   

> Ой ли (выражаясь твоим мерзким языком). Я слышал семью и она не вызвала у меня симпатии. Ведут себя не достойно.

 Язык как язык, чем не нравится?
Разумеется, семья не может вызвать у тебя симпатии. Как это так - возмущаются! В суд подали! Чернь! На благородного джигита!!! Сын у них сам виноват, на честь покусился, а они еще и возникают тут!   

> Это только суд имеет право вешать такие ярлыки.

 Суд у нас такой суд. От него долго ждать приходится. Мирзаев был причиной смерти, значит - убийца.

----------


## Юрка

> Конечно-конечно. Нельзя наезжать игрушечной машинкой и говорить "прокачу".

 Можно. По отношению к младшим сестрёнкам. А к незнакомой женщине на улице, которая к тому же с кавалером - это перебор.
Так ты договоришься, что можно по жопе шлёпнуть, по голове погладить и т.д.  

> А если серьезно - цивилизованное общество в этом отношении будет посвободнее дикого. Если для тебя это неприемлемо - уезжай в свой аул.

 Если что, я уеду от твоей "цивилизации" в свою деревню. Там не слышно мата, нет плевков на асфальте, ночью не орут от избытка чувств.
А вообще ты рассуждаешь как обыватель с очень узким кругозором. Считаешь свою кочку цивилизацией и не хочешь расширять свой кругозор. Зачем тогда чужой язык учил, спрашивается? Вместо языка поизучал бы лучше этнографию, этнологию, географию и т.д. 
P.S. Радио России я верю больше, чем интернету, где пишут все, кому не лень. Сказано было спокойно. Думаю, что можно верить.

----------


## mishau_

> Ой ли (выражаясь твоим мерзким языком).

 Откуда берется такое зашкаливающее количество ненависти к оппонентам? 
Ну ладно. Вот клевая подборка фотографий про то, как ряженые православные раздают тумаки посетителям. На этот раз полиционеры были на стороне Гельмана.  http://echo.msk.ru/blog/varlamov_i/932418-echo/

----------


## dondublon

> Можно. По отношению к младшим сестрёнкам. А к незнакомой женщине на улице, которая к тому же с кавалером - это перебор.
> Так ты договоришься, что можно по жопе шлёпнуть, по голове погладить и т.д.

 По жопе шлепать нельзя. А говорить "прокачу" можно.
В том числе - женщине, которая является "спутницей" женатого не на ней мужчины. 
Впрочем, вряд ли ты со своими аульными понятиями это поймешь, и не имеешь право судить о том, где проходит граница.   

> Если что, я уеду от твоей "цивилизации" в свою деревню.

 Скатертью дорога.  

> Там не слышно мата, нет плевков на асфальте, ночью не орут от избытка чувств.

 Какая идиллия  ::  Я мог бы много рассказать про деревенскую жизнь, но не буду. Не буду заострять внимание на том, что в деревнях матом не ругаются - там на нём разговаривают. Что пить и курить начинают с 7 лет (как в русских, так и в мусульманских), и что плевков на асфальте просто не заметить - из-за недостатка асфальта и обилия грязи. Я около деревни в свое время пожил, а также в процессе турпоходов достаточно повидал.  
Я просто скажу - город - это круто и современно, это для умных, добрых, культурных и цивилизованных. Для остальных - аулы.  

> А вообще ты рассуждаешь как обыватель с очень узким кругозором. Считаешь свою кочку цивилизацией и не хочешь расширять свой кругозор.

 Ты пока свой широченный кругозор не продемонстрировал. Продемонстрировал только аульные понятия, не более.
В общем - неубедительно.
И - таки да, я обыватель. И я в своём праве судить именно по-обывательски, а не по какой-то извращенной логике, где на жертву убийства и его семью начинают лить грязь, а убийцу - обелять. И я, по свой обывательской логике, могу назвать тебя нехорошим человеком.   

> Зачем тогда чужой язык учил, спрашивается?

 Не вижу противоречия. Мой кругозор ты кругозором не считаешь, так что ищи противоречия у себя.   

> Вместо языка поизучал бы лучше этнографию, этнологию, географию и т.д.

 Дикарь уже даёт мне советы, что изучать. Очаровательно  ::    

> Радио России я верю больше, чем интернету, где пишут все, кому не лень. Сказано было спокойно. Думаю, что можно верить.

 Про неоказание помощи - было в судебной стенограмме. Я сам не слушал, но, если ты уж очень уж веришь в доброту Мирзаева - придется поискать.

----------


## dondublon

*Юрка*
Пожалуйста, выдержка из слушания по делу, по поводу твоего замечания о том, что Мирзаев, якобы, был единственным, кто помог Агафонову после удара.
Я понимаю, что в интернете может кто угодно написать, но это всё-таки РАПСИ. Слушания по делу 
Читать снизу вверх:
------------------------------------------------------------
11:29 Мирзаев вновь пытается выяснить у Таганова, точно ли тот не видел, как он помогал нести Агафонова. Свидетель тверд, заявляя, что Агафонова несли только он и охранник. На этом его отпустили. 
11:28 Прокурор спрашивает, был ли свидетель очевидцем каких-то других событий с участием Агафонова в ту ночь, а также рассказывал ли он кому-нибудь иные обстоятельства происшествия. Свидетель говорит, что рассказал в суде, все что знал. 
11:26 Защитник Мирзаева интересуется, видел ли Таганов, кто оказывал Агафонову помощь и приводил его в чувства. Кроме того, что это был брюнет, свидетель ничего не помнит. В допрос включился и Мирзаев, который помнит, как свидетель подходил к Агафонову, спросил, что тот делает и григласил присоединиться к их компании. Свидетель подтвердил, что так и было. Подсудимый попросил воспроизвести ответ Агафонова, отказавшегося пойти с Тагановым. Он пояснил, что Иван собирался знакомиться с девушкой, а в данной фразе погибший никаких грубых слов по отношению к кому-либо не употреблял. 
11:24 Адвокат потерпевшего пытается выяснить, кто именно рассказал Таганову обстоятельства конфликта и что ему известно о ссоре. Но кроме неоднократно озвученной версии с машинкой, свидетель ничего не рассказать не может. 
11:22 Агафонову-старшему судья сделал замечание, так как тот стал спрашивать свидетеля, почему он боится сказать правду. Вопрос был снят. 
11:19 Свидетель говорит, что именно он вместе с охранником донесли Агафонова до ступеней. Мирзаев утверждает, что помогал Ивану он, это же подтвердил ранее в ходе допроса в суде один из охранников "Гаража".  
Адвокат о том, почему отец Агафонова заявил об угрозах друзей Мирзаева (1:22 / 8.28Mb)
Добавить в блогУвеличить плеер
11:18 Прокурор интересуется подробностями, что именно видел свидетель у "Гаража", в каком состоянии был Агафонов. Таганов говорит, что вроде видел у него шишку в области скулы. Он также сначала подумал, что у Ивана сломана челюсть, потому что тот еле говорил. 
11:13 Таганов рассказывает, что Иван был неконфликтным человеком, а когда возникали ссоры, тот пытался перевести все в шутку. По словам свидетеля, Агафонов был очень веселым молодым человеком. 
11:11 Таганов видел, что Ивана кто-то пытается привести в чувства, кто-то попросил воды, после чего свидетель побежал покупать ее в палатке. Он интересовался у Агафонова, что случилось, но Иван ответил ему, что не помнит. Когда свидетель вернулся с водой, Агафонова уже сажали в машину. Таганов еще раз спросил Ивана о самочувствии, тот сказал, что уже лучше. Затем свидетель узнал, что Ивана госпитализировали, а впоследствии он умер. Самой драки Таганов не видел, знает о ссоре только со слов других людей. 
11:08 В зале первый на сегодня свидетель. Это водитель Таганов, он находился в ночь трагедии недалеко от клуба "Гараж", был знаком с Иваном Агафоновым. Говорит, что самой драки не видел, а подбежал к месту происшествия после того, как кто-то крикнул, что происходит драка.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Юрка

> Откуда берется такое зашкаливающее количество ненависти к оппонентам?

 Во-первых, это личный вопрос (как говорит Лампада), но тебе видимо можно.
Во-вторых, от оппонентов и берётся.  

> По жопе шлепать нельзя. А говорить "прокачу" можно. В том числе - женщине, которая является "спутницей" женатого не на ней мужчины. 
> Впрочем, вряд ли ты со своими аульными понятиями это поймешь, и не имеешь право судить о том, где проходит граница.

 В таких злачных местах слово "прокачу" может означать попытку съёма девушки.
Я как-то сидел на кавказском форуме. Там ребята обсуждают такие вопросы: можно ли подвести девушку, если знаешь её, а она стоит на остановке. И то половина была против. Вопрос можно ли подвести девушку, если она с мужчиной, даже в голову не приходил.
На том форуме вообще обсуждалось много вопросов морали. И такого уровня обсуждения я не встречал на русских форумах.
Встречаясь с кавказцами в реальной жизни (по работе) могу сказать, что как правило они гораздо деликатнее русских. Хамства по отношению к другим не позволяют. Если конено им не хамят.  

> Дикарь уже даёт мне советы, что изучать. Очаровательно

 Да уж лучше я поучу, чем кавказец. Тебе же лучше будет. 
Мой дядя у себя в деревне как-то ляпнул незнакомой женщине сомнительный комплимент (типа "а кто это красивая такая?"). Оказалась, что жена армянина. Армянин чуть не убил. Дядя пришёл домой с шикарным фиолетовым синяком на пол-лица. Так что повторяю: учись на чужих ошибках. На своих учится гораздо больнее. 
P.S. Ты случаем не препод? Слушал недавно по радио ветеринара Выборгского района Санкт-Петербурга. Он сказал, что самые тяжёлые случаи - это когда хозяин животного врач или учитель. Они всё "знают" и никого не слушают. Твой случай.

----------


## dondublon

> В таких злачных местах слово "прокачу" может означать попытку съёма девушки.

 В таких злачных местах попытка съема девушки - обычное дело. Для того и построено.
Пусть парень скажет "она со мной" - и все, вопрос исчерпан.   

> Встречаясь с кавказцами в реальной жизни (по работе) могу сказать, что как правило они гораздо деликатнее русских.

 Кавказцы - дикари. Криминальная хроника постоянно пестрит сообщениями о том, что чеченцы (дегастанцы, etc) кого-то избили, устроили драку, и т.д.
Видимо, потому что они такие ранимые, им так трудно среди русских хамов.
История с Мирзаевым - увы, типична, а не нетипична - у обезъяны слетела крыша и он перестал себя контролировать.
Где ты взял таких хороших кавказцев - я не знаю, но в голове у тебя неадекватная картина.   

> (типа "а кто это красивая такая?"). Оказалась, что жена армянина. Армянин чуть не убил.

 Вот-вот. Я и говорю, что  дикие кавказцы опасны для общества.   

> Они всё "знают" и никого не слушают. Твой случай.

 Скажи что-нибудь умное, и я тебя послушаю.

----------


## Юрка

> Кавказцы - дикари. Криминальная хроника постоянно пестрит сообщениями о том, что чеченцы (дегастанцы, etc) кого-то избили, устроили драку, и т.д.

  Ну ты прям как примитивный колонизатор 19 века в бамбуковом шлеме. "Они дикари"...
А вся проблема в твоём непонимании и испуге. Что непонятно, то и пугает - это известный факт. Поэтому я и говорю, что ты обыватель. Тебе хорошо и тепло. И не хочется тратить энергию на понимание и изучение того, что за пределами квартиры.   

> Видимо, потому что они такие ранимые, им так трудно среди русских хамов.

 Им не трудно. Они ребята крепкие, а главное не робкие. И постоять за себя умеют. Но заслужить русскому уважение у них не трудно. Нужно только элементарное уважение и не быть сволочью.
Меня чеченцы терпели на своём форуме три года (пока форум не закрыли). Хотя я высказывался против и спорил с ними. Но не хамил. 
Знаешь, откуда взялся кавказский менталитет? Жизнь в горах имеет свои особенности. 1) В горах на узкой торпе часто расчитывать нужно только на себя. Поэтому там ценятся индивидуальные доблести, а не действия толпой. 2) В горах не убежишь (в отличии от степи). Если сам убежишь, то твоя семья и род не убежит. Поэтому там десять раз подумают прежде чем кого-то оскорбить. И поэтому там не терпят позор, так как его невозможно спрятать. 3) Там многие люди не были крепостными. Не были в личной зависимости. 
Короче, дондублон, твоё мировоззрение гораздо уже, чем наша страна. Наша страна многонациональная, а твоё мировоззрение национальное. С таким хорошо жить в маленькой стране типа Израиль.  

> Скажи что-нибудь умное, и я тебя послушаю.

 Уверен? У меня малиновые штаны (смотрел Кин-дза-дза?) в области ума. Золотая медаль в школе, красный диплом в институте и прочие достижения, которые ты даже не поймёшь. Но для троечника я глуп, так как он не понимает меня.

----------


## dondublon

> Ну ты прям как примитивный колонизатор 19 века в бамбуковом шлеме. "Они дикари"...

 Чтобы считать дикарей дикарями - быть колонизатором необязательно.  

> А вся проблема в твоём непонимании и испуге.

 Непонимания нет. Примитивного дикаря понять довольно просто. Что до испуга - увы, опасностей надо бояться. Впрочем, пока это не такая уж проблема.  

> Поэтому я и говорю, что ты обыватель. Тебе хорошо и тепло. И не хочется тратить энергию на понимание и изучение того, что за пределами квартиры.

 Я обыватель, но мне не хорошо. А я хочу, чтобы было хорошо. И это нормально. Хочу, чтобы дикие обезьяны не размахивали руками на улицах, а если обезьяна кого-то убила - чтобы не было у нее защитников, чтобы все понимали, что это плохо и так нельзя. 
Что до изучения того, что за пределами квартиры, применительно к нашему случаю - повторяю, понять дикарей довольно просто. Я тебя, например, отлично понимаю.  

> Они ребята крепкие, а главное не робкие. И постоять за себя умеют.

 Увы, при функциональном параличе общественных и государственных институтов дикарям действительно проще жить. Как в джунглях - волку или обезьяне куда проще, чем человеку. Но это не значит, что так правильно.  

> Знаешь, откуда взялся кавказский менталитет? Жизнь в горах имеет свои особенности.

 Тогда почему Альпы или Пиренеи не дали миру таких племён дикарей? А дали цивилизованных швейцарцев, французов, испанцев?
Кто тут советовал мне учить географию и этнологию?   

> Короче, дондублон, твоё мировоззрение гораздо уже, чем наша страна.

 Мерси. Дикарь по своим дикарским меркам уже судит и моё мировоззрение, и мою страну. Какая прелесть!   

> Наша страна многонациональная

 Распространенное заблуждение. Наша страна - вполне мононациональная. Русских у нас в процентном отношении больше, чем евреев в Израиле.  

> Уверен?

 Честное слово. Ты уже несколько постов стремишься донести до меня мысль: "кавказцы молодцы, что из-за каждого пустяка (по русским меркам) распускают руки". И приводишь мне кавказцев как пример правильного поведения. И это несмотря на то, что я ясно дал понять, что такую "мораль" не принимаю. Придумай что-нибудь поумнее.
Могу даже дать подсказку: сравни мораль кавказцев (дикарей) и русских (цивилизованных), после чего покажи, что с первой жить лучше.   

> Золотая медаль в школе, красный диплом в институте и прочие достижения, которые ты даже не поймёшь.

 Будем меряться письками? Хорошо. Медали нет, но красный диплом имеется, и также президентская стипендия, плюс выступления на олимпиадах.
Когда кончаются аргументы - начинают обсуждать личность оппонента.

----------


## dondublon

> примитивный колонизатор

 И, кстати да - какой бы ни был колонизатор примитивный, колонизируемый-то должен быть куда более примитивным, иначе у колонизатора ничего не получится. 
Резонно, что в эпоху колониализма колонизаторы были как раз на переднем крае науки и культуры, а не наоборот.

----------


## Юрка

> Чтобы считать дикарей дикарями - быть колонизатором необязательно.... но красный диплом имеется, и также президентская стипендия, плюс выступления на олимпиадах.

 А президент знает, что платит шовинисту?  :: * Надо будет стукануть.* Я на олимпиадах не выступал. Просто участвовал. И занимал призовые места. Причём, это была не школьная олимпиада, и не городская, а выше.
А ещё я создал свою корпорацию. Слабо? Всё, прячь свою позорную пиписку.  ::  
Насчёт дикарей. У них есть душа, к твоему сведению (не зря ты любишь Пиренеи: у тебя есть сходство с испанцами 16 века). У меня на кавказском форуме одна девушка просила прощения за что-то (хотя знала, что я русский). Ты можешь такое представить, чтобы русская на форуме просила прощения? Наша пошлёт подальше и всё. 
Короче, парень, ты глубоко не прав. И лучше не позорься. Тем более иностранцы смотрят.

----------


## Lampada

_глубоко неправ_

----------


## MasterAdmin

Тема закрывается. Переписка между двумя пользователями - это в личку.

----------

